
People with multi monitor setups with different DPI, how is your experience? - Secretmapper
I&#x27;m thinking of getting a 43&quot; 4k monitor. The real estate is going to be AMAZING.<p>The only thing I&#x27;m worried about is the DPI. I use a 2017 MBPr w&#x2F; a Dell P2415Q, both of which are ~180+ PPI<p>I used to have a 24&quot; 1080p and side by side, it became unbearably blurry. For those that have the same rough setup, do you think I would find the LG monitor blurry? or do you find putting it further back helps?<p>On the other hand, anyone here who have experience 32 inch 4k with 24 inch 4k? That would put the PPI at ~150PPI - ~180 PPI.<p>I&#x27;d love to get the 43&quot;, but I&#x27;m not sure if I&#x27;ll find it &#x27;blurry&#x27;. No retailer in my area has it, and I have to ship it internationally so I really want to know if it&#x27;s going to be feasible before I jump the gun.
======
bsenftner
I have an odd monitor setup: main monitor is a 23" 4K, above that is our old
HD TV - a 36" screen with 1080p resolution. To the right is an old 19" Mac
monitor with the odd resolution of 1680x1050, and on the left is an ultra-wide
2K monitor with 2560x1080 resolution.

The old HD TV is certainly not as crisp as the 3 computer monitors - so I have
it located behind and about 3 feet back and up. At that distance the fuzzy
pixels are lost, and I can use it as a reference monitor quite well.

I have the funky setup so I can insure the software I write handles layout
correctly with the different aspect ratios and pixel scaling factors the OSes
throw in.

